# Went to SW today and saw this



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

On the counter was a little color matching gizmo. Works just like the paint stores paint reader thingy. Cost 50 bucks. The counter help and Mgr said the old version stunk. They haven't tried this yet. A sample chip and it will match it to 3 colors it could be.

Any of you have this thingy? If so is it worth the 50 bucks?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/paint-color-recognition-tool-45745/


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

G thanks Giugh. Delete this if you want.


----------



## Paint medics (Aug 8, 2015)

I have used it ,and would not put all my money on its acuracy . It will get you close in the same family but not exactly on point all the time .


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I have it

Worked great in the store, out in the field it was just close enough.


----------

